

Codecademy introduces PHP track - lquist
http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/php

======
lquist
Codecademy has an unprecedented opportunity to teach a large amount of people
how to code, and they release a PHP track? Am I the only one that is
constantly disappointed by this company?

~~~
Killswitch
Disappointed because people have a different view of certain languages? What's
wrong with PHP? You don't like it, don't use it. I personally have been making
a living using PHP and am happy with it, for 12 years. Stop being snooty.

Edit:: here ya go. <http://teespring.com/php-deal-with-it>

~~~
lquist
Sorry, let me elaborate:

I don't mean to knock professional use of PHP, I just think it's a terrible
first language. Also, the last thing they need is another language track.
Their existing tracks leave so much to be desired.

~~~
Killswitch
Actually, it's a very good first language as it's easy to get up and running
building and learning the basics... I'd rather start out using PHP than Python
or even Ruby... And with most of the internet using PHP it's a very good track
for them to be giving.

